# Want Hymer S700G or similar



## Pendragon (Feb 19, 2007)

Looking to buy motorhome with garage. Travelled for 10 months last year through 11 countries and now sold my house to go and travel more! I have a large dog now (from Montenegro) and need floor space and a fairly open design. I want a separate shower and otherwise, as much motorhome as I can find for £30,000. Outside shower is good for muddy dogs. Phone me on 07971 631869 or email [email protected]o.uk
Thanks
Penny


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Penny theres one here http://www.hymeruk.com/
Stock Ref : u2103

Dont know about £30,000.00 but I got them down over the phone so a visit and prepared to do the deal there and then you never know.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I've got a 700E with a separate shower, and I think I'll be selling in August or September, that was always my plan. Stay in touch if you don't find an early solution. 1997 model Fiat base looking for around £25k I think. Outside shower, rear garage converted to kennel, i.e. dog access from living area to garage, with grille.


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Hi Penny
I have a S 700 but it is not for sale
I am over the moon with it
I bought it from Deepcar Motorhomes in Sheffield
Give them a ring , if they have not got one 
they will get one for you
tel 0114 288 2660
There after sales is second to none
ousty


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Hymer 700 or similar*

If it's any help...My 1998 Mercedes Starline 640 is for sale - no garage, but large open lounge arrangement. See classified ads.

Smick


----------



## RustyM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Penny.

Have a look at www.duerrwang.de they have got a E700 for sale . they are in Dortmund Germany . Excellent company to deal with, very good after sales service.

Rusty.


----------



## 96184 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Penny
We have an s700 1992 which we have been travelling around Europe in for the past 18 months and wish to sell as we have decided to settle in Southern Spain. We are currently in the Malaga region, however we intend to return to UK before christmas to mot etc. send me a message if you would like some photos.
PS we are asking around 17k with all extras included, ie gaslow system, tv, dvd, stack cd quad system. Fantastic vehicle for full-timing.
Regards
Tom


----------

